# DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2012)

Jedenfalls, wenn man den Worten von Robert Vollborn ( LSFV-SH) glauben schenken darf. Und man kann von Herrn Vollborn halten was man will, ein Lügner ist er sicher nicht.

Aufmerksam geworden bin ich durch die belebung des Fusionsthread im Forum des LSFV-SH. Dort beklagen einige User die mangelhafte Informationspolitik des Verbandes.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page11

Über die Diskussionsführung von Seiten des Pressesprechers, Michale Kuhr, möge sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen. 

Aber die Stellungnahme von Herrn Vollborn hat es durchaus in sich.

Zitat: _Unsere Mitglieder sind die 360 Vereine in SH, aber (leider) NICHT die einzelnen  Anglerinnen und Angler.

_Eine rein formaljuristisch vielleicht verifizierbare Aussage.

Sinnhaftig allerdings ein Spiegelbild dessen, wie der VDSF über die in seinen Verbänden organisierten Angler und Anglerinnen denkt.

Ähnliche Aussagen, wenn auch nicht in dieser Deutlichkeit, gab es schon des öfteren auch von Funktionären anderer VDSF-Verbände.

Wie gesagt, rein formlajuristisch in so fern verifizierbar, da wir Angler und Anglerinnen im VDSF kein direktes Stimmrecht haben. Allerdings, liest man den Beitrag von Herrn Vollborn richtig und auch zwischen den Zeilen, meint das sehr viel mehr.

Es offenbart auch die Denkweise, dass wir Angler und Anglerinnen im VDSF kein Recht auf Information durch den Verband haben. Es sagt aus, dass es Angler und Anglerinnen des VDSF nichts angeht, welche Absichten und Strategien der Verband verfolgt. 

Es sagt aus." Wählt uns und lasst uns in Ruhe".

Wenn vielleicht noch der eine oder andere DAVler unsicher ist, welcher Richtung er in der heutigen Hauptversammlung folgen soll, so hoffe ich dass er durch diesen Beitrag hier begreift, dass VDSF-Angler nur Zahlvieh sind und wie unendlich weit der VDSF von seiner Basis entfernt ist.

Und dass es keineswegs damit getan ist, einen verbalmarodierenden Präsidenten zu entmachten, sondern dass es grundsätzliche strukturelle und ideologische Abgründe im VDSF gibt, die eine Fusion zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt und ohne klare Bekenntniss des VDSF zu uns Anglern und Anglerinnen, und damit auch zu den Anglern und Anglerinnen eines zukünftigen, gemeinsamen Verbandes,  strikt verbieten.


----------



## flor61 (10. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*

Hallo Ralle,

Dein Beitrag zeigt mir eins ganz deutlich. Es gibt Menschen in Funktionen, die in ihrem Microcosmos wie eh und jeh leben und die Veränderungen in der Welt, in der wir im Moment leben, noch immer nicht mitbekommen haben. Jede Meinung, jede Äußerung kann außerhalb der Bildzeitung in sekundenschnelle der Welt mitgeteilt werden. Das betrifft die guten wie die schlechten.
Ich denke, es ist ein Personalwechsel notwendig, denn ein Umdenken in manchen Köpfen scheint mir ausgeschlossen. Das wird alles werden. Es ist nur dumm, daß bis dahin noch viel Schaden angerichtet wird.

Petri


----------



## Angel-Ralle (10. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*

rein rechtlich hat der Angelfreund aber Recht!

Die Vereinsmitglieder werden, auch wenn sie Mitgliedsbeiträge für den Landesverband bzw. den Bundesverband bezahlen, "nur" mittelbares Mitglied in diesem Verband!

Direktes Mitglied - und damit mit Rechten und Pflichten ausgestattet sind die Einzelvereine in den Landesverbänden und die Landesverbände im Bundesverband!

Dies ist nmM auch einer der Gründe, warum die Kollegen Funktionäre, wie Gutsherren mit ihrer Manövriermasse (auf Grund einer unterdurchschnittlich entwickelten innervereinlichen/ resp. innerverbandlichen Demokratie - böswillig könnte man behaupten, das meist Egozentriker und Populisten inden jeweiligen Vorständen das Sagen haben) umgehen und deren Wünsche nur insoweit berücksichtigen, wie sie ihnen förderlich und hilfreich erscheint!

... es soll noch ein paar Ausnahmen geben, wo persönliche Mitgliedschaften (Person, Verein) im DAV bestehen!!!


... ist aber eine aussterbende Art, da in den letzten Jahren entsprechende Satzungsänderungen durchgepeitscht wurden und die Biologie des Alterns zugeschlagen hat! ;-((


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*

Herr Vollborn ist für mich kein Angel"freund", sondern auch nach eigener Aussage der von Anglern bezahlte Angestellte des Verbandes als Interessenvertreter der Gewässerbewirtschafter/Vereine - und eben NICHT der Angler!!!!

Ein "Freund" fällt zumindest auch nicht immer wieder den Anglern in den Rücken, indem er vorgesehene Erleichterungen bei gesetzlichen Restriktionen für Angler auch noch bekämpft.

Siehe dazu z. B. auch die eigene Aussage dieses "Freundes" aus dem Thread zum Thema "Wettfischen":


> Der LSFV war ja nicht gegen bestimmte anglerische Veranstaltungen, sondern für die Einhaltung der Vorschriften.



Ich brauche keine Funktionäre und Angestellte - auch noch von Anglern bezahlt - die "nur" dazu da sind, Vorschriften und Gesetze einzuhalten.

*Das MUSS eh jeder Bürger - auch ganz ohne Verbände!!!!*

Ich will Funktionäre und Angestellte, die solchen gesetzlichen Unfug aktiv bekämpfen statt nur einzuknicken und abzunicken!!!


Die sollen gefälligst für die Rechte zur Ausübung für alle Arten zu angeln kämpfen von (und zwar unabhängig davon mit oder gegen welchen Verband):
Kochtopfanglern
Zurücksetzern
Stippern
Wettfischern
Carphuntern
Karpfenanglern
Zanderjägern
Welsanglern
Mefoanglern
Feierabendbieranglern
Halb- und Vollprofis (richtige und selbst ernannte)
Stressabbauanglern
Spannungsanglern
Fliegenfischern
Feederanglern
und
und
und

Und daher für den Abbau gesetzlicher Restriktionen als Grundvoraussetzung dafür, dass sich Gewässerbewirtschafter und Vereine an ihren Gewässern entscheiden können, was sie da wollen..

Gegen unsinnige Politik unserer Verbände!!

Für die Kooperation mit dem Naturschutz!!

Für eine bessere Darstellung von Anglern und dem Angeln in Medien, Politik und Gesellschaft..

Damit Angeln und die Angler auch in Deutschland noch wenigstens die Chance auf eine Zukunft haben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*

PS:
Aber ich finde es sehr gut, dass sich immer mehr dieser Damen und Herren selber entlarven in ihren Äußerungen...

Und enttäuschend, dass sich das die in den Verbänden über die Vereine zwangsorganisierten Sport- und Angelfischer trotzdem gefallen lassen (UND SOGAR NOCH BEZAHLEN!!), statt diese Leute endlich zum Teufel zu jagen.

Und damit auch den Anglern das Leben unnötig schwer machen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*



Angel-Ralle schrieb:


> rein rechtlich hat der Angelfreund aber Recht!
> 
> Die Vereinsmitglieder werden, auch wenn sie Mitgliedsbeiträge für den Landesverband bzw. den Bundesverband bezahlen, "nur" mittelbares Mitglied in diesem Verband!
> 
> Direktes Mitglied - und damit mit Rechten und Pflichten ausgestattet sind die Einzelvereine in den Landesverbänden und die Landesverbände im Bundesverband!




Hab ich ja geschrieben, rein formaljuristisch haben wir Angler kein direktes Stimmrecht.

Daraus abzuleiten, wir hätten auch kein Recht auf Information, bzw. nur auf gesiebte Informationen die auf dem langen Weg durch die Verbandsinstanzen nicht selten verspätet, verwässert oder überhaupt nicht ankommen, halte ich für Vermessen. 

Und wenn er da den Vergleich mit der Politischen Demokratie anführt, wo der Bürger ja auch nur ein Wahlrecht hat, dann soll er sich an der ganz sicher nicht optimalen Informationspolitik der Parteien mal ein Beispiel nehmen. 

Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Partei, die kein Konzept hat oder das ihren Wählern verschweigt.

Demokratie ist nicht, sich die Mechanismen rauszupicken, die genehm sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*



> Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Partei, die kein Konzept hat oder das ihren Wählern verschweigt.


So ist es - das einzige "Konzept", das bis jetzt von VDSF und DAV aber angeboten wird:
Das Geld der Angler über die Vereine zwangsweise abzocken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*

Diese Sichtweise zu Anglern, Demokratie etc. ist im VDSF aber seeehr verbreitet, wie das folgende Schreiben von Präsident Brillowski (VDSF Meck-Pomm) deutlichst zeigt (oder liegt das gar an der Ostseeluft???:

http://www.muldenfischer.de/verein/meldungen/index.php

http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/Brief_Brillowski_Mohnert090212.pdf


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*

Damit wäre ja nun klar, von welchem Wirrkopf diese Aussagen stammen.

Wer Meinungen wie Brillowski vertritt, gehört in einem demokratisch agierenden Verein schlichtweg von seinen Aufgaben entbunden.

Ich hoffe, es gibt viele Leute, die diesem Herren die Meinung sagen: lav-mv@t-online.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*

In die gleiche Kerbe haut ja aber auch der LSFV-SH ("wir sind nur Vertreter der Vereine, nicht der Angler", laut Geschäftsführer).

Das ist das gleiche Gedankengut, die gleiche Ignoranz gegenüber der Basis...

Und der Brandenburger DAV macht ja mit Bayern und Thüringen zusammen mit diesem Verband und diesem Herren die Initiative Pro DAFV.

Sie werden also (zumindest hört man nichts gegenteiliges) auch diese Meinung von Brillowski so mitvertreten..

Und genau diese Herren wollen also einen neuen Dachverband gründen - ich brauche solche Gestalten mit solchen Gedanken nicht als Architekten eines gemeinsamen Bundesverbandes....

Leider bin ich da ja in der Minderheit, die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in  VDSF und DAV wollen das ja genauso so mehrheitlich und wählen solche Leute ja immer wieder und bezahlen die Chose auch noch...

Und ganz besonders wollen das ja augenscheinlich die "Freunde" der Initiative Pro DAFV, die ja vertrauensvoll zusammen mit Meckpomm und Brillowski (VDSF) arbeiten, um die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in die Übernahme des DAV unter diesen Leitlinien zu bringen:
Bayern(VDSF), Thüringen(VDSF) , Brandenburg (DAV)

Wer jetzt immer noch nicht aufwacht, wird eben mit bundesweitem VDSF bestraft..

Wobei ich halt zum kotzen finden, dass darunter nicht alleine die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer leiden müssen, sondern vor allem die richtigen Angler..


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*

Mir "gefällt" an dem Schreiben besonders, dass es aus dem von unseren Kritikern vielgelobten MV kommt. In diesem ehemaligen DAV-BL hat sich ja angeblich nach dem Übertritt zum VDSF nichts geändert. 

Bezieht man das auf die Zeit vor dem Mauerfall und beschränkt es auf menschenverachtendes Funktionärswesen, muss man dem in Bezug auf Brillowski sogar zustimmen.


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*

Mitglied im VDSF sind nur die Landesverbände und nicht die Vereine
Diese Ebene liegt noch dazwischen. 
Dadurch ist das einzelne Mitglied noch weiter entfernt vom Anhören seiner Stimme!

Damit faktisch rechtlos gestellt, gelten aber wiederum alle Regelungen des Verbandes auch für das einzelne Anglerlein, welches wohl auch nicht mal selbst Mitglied in einem Verein sein muss. Die unorganisierten sind nun dadurch offenbar sogar völlig entmündigt!  

Von den Forderungen einer aktiveren Beteiligung des Einzelnen an grundlegenden politischen Entscheidungen ist man im VDSF offenbar mindestens noch im letzten Jahrtausend verhaftet!

Ein schön verstaubt und antiquarischer Verband. Modern und weltoffen ist was völliges anderes!

Die Qualität der abgelieferten Arbeit kann durch eine solche Beteiligung zu dem nur steigen und zielführender werden. Das fürchtet der Teufel natürlich wie das Weihwasser!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Damit faktisch rechtlos gestellt, gelten aber wiederum alle Regelungen des Verbandes auch für das einzelne Anglerlein, welches wohl auch nicht mal selbst Mitglied in einem Verein sein muss. Die unorganisierten sind nun dadurch offenbar sogar völlig entmündigt!


 
Genau an diesem Umstand wird übrigens klar, warum z.B. Bayern mit seinen vielen privaten Angelgewässern, die entweder von Vereinen gepachtet oder gekauft sind, andere Interessen verfolgt.

Den Vereinen ist es nämlich herzlich egal, was der VDSF oder eine andere Dachorganisation beschließt. Die haben immer die Freiheit, für ihre Gewässer eigene Regeln aufzustellen, solange diese mit den geltenden Gesetzen in Übereinstimmung sind. Und falls es ihnen völlig gegen den Strich geht, treten sie aus. 

Deshalb kümmern sich hier die Leute auch nur am Rande um diesen Zirkus. 

Anders sieht dies freilich in Regionen aus, deren Gewässer durch den DAV, VDSF oder die öffentliche Hand verwaltet werden. 

Angeln in Deutschland ist regional sehr unterschiedlich organisiert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*

*verschoben...*


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Den Vereinen ist es nämlich herzlich egal, was der VDSF oder eine andere Dachorganisation beschließt. Die haben immer die Freiheit, für ihre Gewässer eigene Regeln aufzustellen, solange diese mit den geltenden Gesetzen in Übereinstimmung sind. Und falls es ihnen völlig gegen den Strich geht, treten sie aus.



Ganau, und wer treibt anglerfeindliche Gesetze und Regeln voran? Rischtisch, der VDSF. Und damit gelten diese dann auch für ausgetretene Vereine. 

Oder meinst Du, die Vereine treten aus der Bundesrepublik aus ?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganau, und wer treibt anglerfeindliche Gesetze und Regeln voran? Rischtisch, der VDSF. Und damit gelten diese dann auch für ausgetretene Vereine.
> 
> Oder meinst Du, die Vereine treten aus der Bundesrepublik aus ?


 
Da haben die Angler eventuell einen erheblich entspannteren Blick drauf. 
Die Entnahmepflicht wird weitestgehend vom Tierschutz ausgehebelt, ich sehe jedes Wochenende Angler Beifang zurücksetzen und selbst Entnahmekorridore sind bekanntermaßen in Bayern mit Billigung der Behörden möglich.

Andere einschränkende Gesetze erkenne ich nicht. Man darf hier Setzkescher verwenden, Nachtangeln, Fischbesatz durchführen, ...

Das mag aber daran liegen, dass wir hier laut Thomas Worten primär Sportfischer sind


----------

